# Happy Birthday to Hilda



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Hilda! I hope your day is filled with Halloween magic and lots and lots of UPS packages!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Hilda!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday....YAY!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday kido


----------



## Hilda (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all so much!
I'm late to my own party apparently. Got overwhelmed with setup, tear down, and have been off in my own world.
So nice to pop in and see this thread. I genuinely appreciate the birthday wishes!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday!*


----------

